# feminine but scary??



## Neith (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeh, I've attempted it before but the outfit I have is really female/demonish with wings.. and thats all good and well.. but I'd like something to spook it up a bit. 
I have the realistic demon horns, and I'm attempting to build demon hooves.. but I need makeup Ideas on how to make it look honestly scary. 
If this won't work, I'm open to other Ideas.. but I'd like to be a scary female.. not just a monster, and not just a girl in another 'sexy devil'http://www.halloweenstreet.com/prod_details/id-744-row-718
If anyone has any ideas I would be greatly appriciative.. I've always wanted to be a female Predator.. but I have no clue where you'd even start on something that big.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

I think the scary part comes from makeup definitely. Grays and Blacks in eyeshadow, Dark black eyeliner with eyes coming to a point, white or very pale makeup, and black or dark black cherry lipstick. You could make yourself up to be as scary as you like with full on green, brown, or gray makeup and prosthetics, but since you're trying to stay feminine keep your face semi-normal. Also, novelty contact lenses can work wonders.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Start with whatever base color you want...to finish the base color and get and even color use a make-up sponge applicator (those triangle shaped ones you can buy in multipacks for cheap) dab, dab, dab, this will give you a nice even application... Use black to hollow checks and eye sockets...if you go with a light color as gray for your base color, red eye sockets look awesome...blend, blend, blend...also lightly on each side of the forhead...Veins can be made with a black eyebrow pencil (sharpen to a fine point)...Give yourself evil eyebrows with the same pencil...Lips can be black

You can make your costume look a little more evil by lightly spray painting some black here and there, using a streaking motion with the spray paint... You can add wholes to the hose or spray them as well...

Tease the your hair out, way out! And spray red with black highlights or visa-versa...


Wal-Mart sells the Crazy Lenses and are approx. $80.00...However you need an eye exam for contacts...If you are a contact wearer already, then you can just take in your recent perscription...
They are well worth the investment if you are an avid Halloween enthusiast...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## Neith (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok.. no makeup on, and all sillyness aside ranging from the old movie in the background to the weinerdog at the right, how can I scarry this up?
This is the outfit I have been using and wish to spook more. I really liked the blackened paint on the outfit idea, but as you can see the outfit is already black. 
And I liked the black and red streaks through my hair idea but we did that the first year I had it and due to my hair being blonde it just looked really really trashy. 
We tried red paint, but we just used it around the edges of my face, hands and neck I didn't really like it too much due to the fact I looked like I came from a kiddy carnival and had a face paint job. 
I'm wanting to get one of the latex prostetic masks (the peices ones) but all the demon ones I've seen are mainly fit for males (I've heard it doesnt really matter on genders) but they have the huge neanderthal brows, and monsterously huge chins.. 

I would guess a red would look best due to the hints of red in the wings, and since the wings are more batlike, I wouldnt mind a demon battish look like the 'Dark Prince' mask on the scareteam site. I just dont really want to make it look super cheap, half the time when people do those for the first time it looks like they were 1. stuck on with silly putty and 2. looks like they could fall off with the slightest movement and finally 3. looks like the paint jobs were horribly done. 
Ok, I think thats about all the whining/explaining I can think of.. but imagine adding demonlike hooves to my feet! Wouldn't that be a nice touch? [}]
Anymore ideas based from what I've thrown out? [?]


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Sorry I assumed the outfit was red as indicated in the first link you put...You can still get the same effect with this costume by using gray spraypaint, lightly streaked on the costume...
Is that a hood on the costume? If so I would but the hair back completely in a bun and then spray black with some gray or white streaks going up from the temple...I have seen one prostetic mask that you might like, I believe it was from the Buffy collection, more feminine...

http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductD...sories&ccatid=makeupandaccessoriesprosthetics



Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## FX Pitbull (Oct 12, 2005)

try www.makeupmania.com look for "facial pieces" under prosthetics or try http://www.screamteam.com they have great products, or even http://www.xtremedesignfx.com/ great face masks and body pieces, happy haunting!


----------

